# Connecting Bluetooth adapter to receiver



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a Onkyo 706 which I have set up as 5.1 system in my bedroom. I purchased a pair of wireless bluetooth headphones which I listen to by connecting a bluetooth transmitter via the headphone jack on the receiver. Doing so disconnects the speakers so I purchased a cable that has RCA jacks that terminate to a 3.5 plug in which you can plug in a pair of headphones. I connect the bluetooth transmitter into the adapter and it works when connected via the headphone jack on the front of the receiver. I tried using the line-out output on the rear of the Onkyo 706 receiver but I get no signal to the bluetooth adapter when connected this way. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Which line out are you using? Do you get no signal or a low signal?


----------



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

I found out that I had connected to Zone 2 In/Out. I had to go on line since I can't find my manual. I then discovered that I had connected to zone 2 input. Any help and input will be truly appreciated.


----------

